# Envoyer un mail comme une page web



## EtVlan (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

Une amie m'a demandé de l'aider, mais oufff, c'est plus compliqué que je ne le pensais.

Dans son email, il y a environ 5 ou 6 images Jpeg.

A gauche, sur le côté, une bande verticale de haut en bas.

Au centre, il y a 3 ou 4 images une en dessous de l'autre. C'est des publicités, et autres.

Et a droite, sur l'autre côté, une autre bande verticale de haut en bas.

---

Moi, je tente de réimporter dans «Mail» les  éléments un a un, mais ils se placent toujours un sous l'autre. Pas moyen de «reconstruire» comme l'original.

---

Avez-vous un moyen de faire ca facilement?

Merci!

Je pourrais faire parvenir une image (qui vaut mille mots) (et non mille maux)

Merci


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (13 Septembre 2009)

Fais une capture d'écran ( &#63743;+4 ) de ce que tu veux transférer, ça te l'affichera en tant qu'image sur le bureau, ensuite tu ajoutes cette image à ton mail et c'est bon je pense .. 

Voilà à plus..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> je tente de réimporter dans « Mail » les  éléments un à un, mais ils se placent toujours un sous lautre. Pas moyen de « reconstruire » comme loriginal. Avez-vous un moyen de faire ça facilement ?


Il suffit de faire un copier/coller de lensemble (cmd A, cmd C et cmd V dans Mail ou tout autre logiciel qui supporte lhtml). On peut aussi éditer le résultat.


----------



## EtVlan (14 Septembre 2009)

Le tout ressemble à cela:

Tous les éléments sont indépendants.

Il y a aussi du texte d'insérer entre 2 bandeaux publicitaires.








Alors, comment fais-t-on?

---

Cela me fait aussi penser aux mails que l'on reçoit d'Apple, avec des images, des liens, du texte.

Tout est indépendant, mais bien structuré.


Merci!


----------



## Aliboron (14 Septembre 2009)

Comme l'a plus ou moins suggéré MacBookAndiPod, tu peux créer un document regroupant la totalité de tes éléments, l'enregistrer comme image unique que tu envoies dans le corps du message.

Pour Mail, une fois sorti des modèles proposés qui permettent certaines choses, mais pas tout, je ne sais pas si on peut faire ça, en matière de HTML complexe (mais ça pourrait, vu les modèles, justement). 

Thunderbird a un éditeur HTML assez complet mais je ne sais pas s'il sait aller jusque là, en matière de HTML complexe. 

Si tu as Office (version 2004 ou 2008) Word permet de faire ça assez simplement : une fois le document mis en page, tu fais "Fichier" > "Envoyer vers..." > "Destinataire du message (HTML)..." Cela te crée un message dans Entourage, reste qu'à mettre les destinataires (tu peux même faire ça sous forme de publipostage, pour le coup).

Sinon, tu peux aussi opter pour l'image hébergée en ligne, vers laquelle ton message renvoie (ce qui a l'inconvénient de se voir souvent bloqué par les logiciels des destinataires).

Après, pour ce genre d'envoi, il faut te tourner vers des outils "pro".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> Alors, comment fais-t-on?


Copier/coller.
Du moment que la page Web existe déjà, il suffit de faire un copier/coller de celle-ci dans le champ du message. Si ça ne fonctionne pas avec Mail, utilisez un autre logicel (SeaMonkey, Thunderbird, GMail, etc.).
Si la page est à créer ou éditer, utilisez un éditeur html qui est aussi logiciel de courrier (SeaMonkey).


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2009)

un detail ambigu:le BUT

j'en vois 2 ( à préciser)

1- une simple mise en page
c'est à dire envie d'envoyer un message avec une mise page- présentation fixée

en ce cas c'est simple
- utilser un logiciel pour mise en page

 -creation d'un fichier et ce fichier
soit est envoyé tel quel
soit peut etre par exemple envoyé en PDF
( imprimer / format PDF)

2- envoi d'un email avec présentation fixe et liens actifs 
( facon newsletter , promo de developpeurs etc)

-soit pdf avec liens actifs

-soit création d'un html


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2009)

1 - composer la page dans un éditeur html
2 - ouvrir la page obtenue dans Safari
3 - Dans l'un des menus de Safari (Ficheir peut-être, je ne sais plus...) choisir "envoyer la page par Mail"


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2009)

le html peut etre délicat à monter

par contre je rappelle que le PDF  c'est simple


----------



## marco99 (14 Septembre 2009)

Une solution proposée un peu plus haut :
1/ créer une page web en html (avec des liens absolus et pas relatifs)
2/ la publier sur le web
3/ l'ouvrir dans safari
4/ faire Pomme + i et Mail va s'ouvrir avec la page chargée

Magique !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h52 ----------

je précise que les liens absolus sont également valables pour les images présentes dans la page (ex : mettre "http://www.monsite.fr/images/bidule.jpg" et non pas "/images/bidules.jpg") car Mail contrairement à Outlook ne reconnait pas les liens relatifs.


----------



## EtVlan (14 Septembre 2009)

Merci!

Je vais faire des tests ce soir... je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## EtVlan (15 Septembre 2009)

Bon... voici

Après quelques test, le plus simple a été pour moi:

Créer une page avec QuarkXPress (en Web) et l'exporter en HTML

Ouvrir le fichier HTML avec Safari

Copier et coller l'image dans Mail.

==

Jusqu'ici, tout va bien.

Mais j'aimerais que le fichier ne soit pas reçu comme attachement, est-ce possible?

==

J'essaie de faire la même chose avec Gmail, mais l'image ne parraît pas... seulement un cadre vide...

Dois-je héberger mon image?

Merci!


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2009)

Mais pourquoi une fois la page dans Safari ne choisis-tu pas dans le menu Fichiers "Envoyer la page par Mail"??

Comme ça:


----------



## pickwick (15 Septembre 2009)

il y a une icône pour cela que l'on peut mettre dans la barre d'outils de Safari c'est très pratique.


----------



## Aliboron (15 Septembre 2009)

Pour l'envoi, fais comme l'indique Remy plutôt que copier/coller...



EtVlan a dit:


> J'essaie de faire la même chose avec Gmail, mais l'image ne parraît pas... seulement un cadre vide...
> Dois-je héberger mon image ?


Bien sûr, si tu mets des liens au lieu d'images jointes (sinon il faut que tes correspondants puissent les télécharger depuis ton disque dur !)


----------



## EtVlan (16 Septembre 2009)

Ok, mais le but de la chose est qu'une fois envoyé, le message arrive affiché dans le email tout simplement.

- Pas de pièce jointe
- Pas de lien à cliquer pour voir l'image

*Je ne veux pas* que le message l'affiche comme *pièce jointe*... comme ceci:





Je veux qu'il fasse partie intégrante du message... comme ceci:





Compliqué, non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2009)

Copier/Coller, cest tout. Cest trop compliqué ?


----------



## Fìx (16 Septembre 2009)

Encore plus simple? => «Rediriger» le mail original... non ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> Ok, mais le but de la chose est qu'une fois envoyé, le message arrive affiché dans le email tout simplement.
> 
> - Pas de pièce jointe
> - Pas de lien à cliquer pour voir l'image
> ...



Applique la méthode proposée depuis le début de ce fil de discussion (Depuis Safari utiliser la commande "Envoyer la page par eMail") et tu obtiendras ce que tu souhaites!!! 

Ou alors explique pourquoi tu ne veux pas le faire!!!


----------



## Aliboron (16 Septembre 2009)

EtVlan a dit:


> Ok, mais le but de la chose est qu'une fois envoyé, le message arrive affiché dans le email tout simplement.
> - Pas de pièce jointe
> - Pas de lien à cliquer pour voir l'image


C'est fromage ou dessert, Roméo ou Juliette, Charybde ou Scylla, Laurel ou Hardy, Stone ou Charden, Cécilia ou Carla, Trentin ou Morelon... Si l'image est dans le message, c'est une pièce jointe, quoi qu'on fasse ; si elle n'y est pas, c'est nécessairement une image hébergée en ligne.

La façon dont le message va s'afficher dépend pour une part non négligeable du logiciel utilisé à la réception. Certains afficheront une icône pour les pièces jointes, d'autres pas. Certains demanderont de cliquer pour télécharger les images en ligne, d'autres pas (en fonction des réglages éventuellement). Il n'existe pas de solution "universelle" (fais quelques essais en Webmail, tu sera vite fixé).

Après c'est (comme d'habitude) avant tout une affaire de compromis. Ce genre de débat a déjà fait rage à de nombreuses reprises et tu devrais touver tout ça en faisant une recherche sur le forum...


----------



## marco99 (16 Septembre 2009)

au risque d'être lourd :
applique la fonction "envoyer par mail" dans safari ou alors utilise depuis safari le raccourci clavier "pomme + i".


----------



## Aliboron (16 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Applique la méthode proposée depuis le début de ce fil de discussion (Depuis Safari utiliser la commande "Envoyer la page par eMail") et tu obtiendras ce que tu souhaites !!!





marco99 a dit:


> au risque d'être lourd :
> applique la fonction "envoyer par mail" dans safari ou alors utilise depuis safari le raccourci clavier "pomme + i".


Cette méthode implique un téléchargement des images en ligne. Or, par mesure de protection anti-spam, la plupart des logiciels de messagerie (en tout cas les bons) vont demander une confirmation avant de télécharger les images (et c'est une bonne chose), ce dont EtVlan ne veut pas entendre parler...


----------



## pgui (30 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je lis vos échanges de mails.
voici mon témoignage :
Moi aussi je cherche à diffuser des informations (dates de concerts) par mail avec une belle présentation.
J'ai publié des pages mails sur des pages cachées de mon site perso pour les envoyer avec safari (pomme - i).
Je les reçois niquel sur mon mac mais certains de mes amis (PC) les reçoivent sans mise en page, doivent accepter de télecharger les images pour que le message se reconstitue.
D'autres ne peuvent carrément pas voir le message correctement. Pourtant, ces mêmes personne reçoivent des pubs mises en page d'autres annonceurs (gros).

Ma question serai donc la suivante : 
Certes la fonction d'envoyer la page par mail de Safari est très pratique, mais ne marche pas à 100%.
Existe-t'il alors un logiciel facile d'utilisation qui pourrait envoyer un mail html qui arriverait à coup sûr mis en page dans la plus grande partie des ordis ? (avec un codage html basique peut-être...)

voilà


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Septembre 2009)

pgui a dit:


> Existe-t-il alors un logiciel, facile d'utilisation, qui pourrait envoyer un mail html qui arriverait à coup sûr mis en page dans la plus grande partie des ordis ?


Avec GMail, dans nimporte quel navigateur, sur nimporte quel système, par simple Copier/Coller, ça marche. Après si le logiciel de courrier utilisé en réception naffiche que les messages en mode texte, évidemment


----------



## pgui (1 Octobre 2009)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Avec GMail, dans nimporte quel navigateur, sur nimporte quel système, par simple Copier/Coller, ça marche. Après si le logiciel de courrier utilisé en réception naffiche que les messages en mode texte, évidemment




Merci,
je ne connaissais pas les possibilités de Gmail.
Ca a l'air de marcher même si je perds les fonctions flash du ma page mail, mail l'essentiel est préservé (mise en page, liens...)
Si tu utilise ce procédé, tu dois connaître un moyen rapide de transférer mon fichier d'adresse dans Gmail... ? 

Encore merci pour l'info. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h22 ----------




pgui a dit:


> Si tu utilise ce procédé, tu dois connaître un moyen rapide de transférer mon fichier d'adresse dans Gmail... ?



Oups, j'ai demandé trop vite.
J'ai vu sur Gmail comment importer mon fichier d'adresses.
Merci.


Je reformule néanmoins ma question sur une appli qui ne supprimerai pas les animations flash, etc... (comme quand on reçoit un beau mail de chez apple par exemple)


voili voilà.


----------

